# Does this mean anything?



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

right in my neck just below my jaw it kind of felt like it was pulsating also i heard a crackling noise coming from my neck\throat it kind of felt like my neck was farting or something it was wierd. I think it might be a indication of something. anyone?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> right in my neck just below my jaw it kind of felt like it was pulsating also i heard a crackling noise coming from my neck\throat it kind of felt like my neck was farting or something it was wierd. I think it might be a indication of something. anyone?


It could be related to thyroid disease; I had that a lot in past times. If your meds are not right, your joints pop out. This is because the muscles weaken; especially in hyperthyroid. I always called this faux myasthenia gravis.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I havent taken my anti thyroid meds for a month now beacuse i felt it wasnt working and i noticed i am starting to loose muscle. Even when i was taking the medicine i noticed that my veins were also poping out too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I havent taken my anti thyroid meds for a month now beacuse i felt it wasnt working and i noticed i am starting to loose muscle. Even when i was taking the medicine i noticed that my veins were also poping out too.


Yes. Why are you not taking your meds? This is not a good thing.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Drumman80 said:


> right in my neck just below my jaw it kind of felt like it was pulsating also i heard a crackling noise coming from my neck\throat it kind of felt like my neck was farting or something it was wierd. I think it might be a indication of something. anyone?


I would have this checked out. It could be something serious going on thyroid related.

I hope you stopped your meds with doctors knowledge and approval. If not, you could be harming yourself.

Please take care of both issues as soon as you can. Let us know the outcome - I am curious.


----------

